# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  I'm awesome!!!

## Shaffer

Now I'm no Snake expert just yet, but over the last month or so, I've been doing as much research as I can.  Which brings me to my point...

So I'm watching Jeff Corwin on Animal  Planet... He's driving down some dirt road in Australia, when he slams on his brakes, gets out and points out a beautiful black and yellow snake,(maybe 5 feet long). He grabs it and says "This is a...a..."  At this point, I'm yelling at the TV, "CARPET PYTHON!!!"  and he finishes "a...Carpet Python"  

WOOHOO!!!  I'm awesome.

----------


## Shaun J

That show is awesome. So was that snake.

----------


## Nate

LOL...we all do similar things.

"it's a ball python you idiot it won't inject you with poison"

----------


## jglass38

> WOOHOO!!!  I'm awesome.


And modest!  Woohoo!  :Razz:  :Surprised:

----------


## stangs13

haha I dot that alot and it drives my mom and dad crazy!!!

----------


## Shelby

Yeah I'm notorious. My mom has actually just muted the TV because I do all the narrating. It's lame I know.  :Razz:

----------


## mousch

I was doing this at Snakes on a Plane, whispering to my friend. Drove him crazy  :Razz:

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

I do that all the time. I'll be watching TV and shout out the name of most of the snakes on the show. Its sad. I have no life

----------


## Jeanne

HAHAHA...  my hubby, my self and my kids all do it...although, it is me, the hubby and the eldest child who are best at naming them, the youngest tries his best, and does pretty well for a kid not so interested or enthusiastic about reptiles like the rest of us.

----------


## Glaedr

I do it too!!! It must be a contagious disease between us herpers  :Razz:

----------


## uro1001

good for you!   :Sweeet:

----------


## Shaffer

so i'm not the only one!!  :Party on:

----------


## shhhli

Yeah. I'm awesome too.....

Which is hotter; carpet python or Jeff Corwin... lol i'll take 'em both no problems.

----------


## Wolfsnaps

Jeff Corwin IS hot...and happily married. But still, fun to watch  :Smile:

----------


## Melicious

I've done that so many times.  And meltage at Corwin.

----------


## shhhli

> Jeff Corwin IS hot...and happily married. But still, fun to watch


point?
LOL. i didn't know one way or the other- but its always fun to watch.

----------


## Lovable sam

I was amazed (and disgusted) when I saw a show where a ball python shot lightening out of it's tongue, it even used the sterotype that they were "slippery" and said that they ate bones, I hope people realised that none of it was true (especially the lightening). I also told a guy off when he posted a video on google called "ball python eats" and it was boa constrictor, not dissimalar to the one I looked after over the summer. I find it amazing that even my parents mix up balls and boas even though I've shown them how different they are on dozens of occasions. Has anyone seen I"'m a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here!" in the UK? I kept pointing out what the species of snakes that were being used in the "trials", and I absolutely loved it when a snake wandered into their camp, I think it was a baby retic but I couldn't be sure because it was in night vision and the camera was miles away from it. The "celebrities" went nuts and one tried to whack it with a stick. Good thinking, whack a potentially dangerous animal with a stick instead of just letting it be.  :Sigh2:  Some people, eh?

----------


## Schlyne

Wait to you scream at something the discovery channel is showing that's wrong  :Razz: 

I don't recall what show it was, but they were showing a red tail boa swimming in the amazon, and then the commentation made a remark basically stating it was an amphibian.

My other herping friend (we were sharing a hotel room for Reptilefest at the time) was just as shocked.  I mean, c'mon, it's the discovery channel, they know better!

----------


## Shelby

Yes I've had that happen to me too Schlyne! It's quite surprising.

----------


## recycling goddess

my hubby tells us about every single bug, reptile, animal... everything. he goes on about them... he's like a walking encyclopedia which is great for homeschooling!

me... i'm pretty much always wrong LOL oh well... can't be good at everything  :Razz:

----------

